# Solved: Unable to uninstall Acrobat.com



## rOadToIS (Jan 10, 2009)

When I try to uninstall Acrobat.com, I always get an error message saying it can't be deleted.
How can I uninstall Acrobat.com? Refer to the attachment for details.

By the way, do I need Acrobat.com to use Adobe Reader?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

I don't understand what it is you're trying to uninstall. I don't think "acrobat.com" is a program.


----------



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

Acrobat.com is a program. It's a program that manages all your online interactions with your Adobe files, it's similar to Microsoft SharePoint, but made by Adobe.

No, you don't need Acrobat.com for Reader (or Acrobat Air) to run.

I suggest reinstalling the Adobe package that you had used.

Did you skip out any items during installation (i.e. custom settings)?
Were you running any Adobe related programs (including background activites, such as converting PDF documents or running updates) when you tried to uninstall Acrobat.com?


----------

